
Dropbox has grand opening of China Basin offices - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2012/04/26/BUAN1O94EP.DTL
======
eps
Photos are lacking. Mayor this, mayor that, other people looking at mayor, a
lounge chair.

